# Panhandle of Florida



## mjwilli

Anyone out there from the Destin, Florida area.  I just moved down here in April and am just starting to turn again.  Would like to meet up with some kindred spirits if any.


----------



## toddlajoie

I'm nowhere near there, but my inlaws live in Niceville down there. If I'm ever going down there I'll let you know...


----------



## LagniappeRob

Well, there is DestinTurnings: http://www.penturners.org/forum/member.php?u=15874


----------

